# Hoyt USA ProVantage Rocket renewal



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Falen said:


> Alright, hi!
> I'm very, very new to owning a bow.
> I just got a Hoyt ProVantage Rocket from a friend and took it to a specialist.
> He said to take off and change the modules on it as well as get a string/cables to change it from a ~30" draw length to a 28". It's also 60lb draw.
> ...


1991 Hoyt ProVantage Rocket.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=636983


----------



## Falen (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Now I just have to see if Hoyt has any manuals from 1991 lying around.
Do you know if I can use newer modules for this bow, or is it like car parts where it needs something special?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Falen said:


> Thanks for the reply. Now I just have to see if Hoyt has any manuals from 1991 lying around.
> Do you know if I can use newer modules for this bow, or is it like car parts where it needs something special?


Cam Draw Length modules are cam specific.
Gotta find the DL modules that work for the cams on your bow.

You can post in the Want to Buy section of ArcheryTalk.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=41


----------

